# Firefox und Vidoes



## mitchih (26 August 2010)

Hallo,

wenn ich z.B. dort, http://www.wieboldtv.de/pageID_3962217.html Videos ansehen will, geht das nicht, es kommt immer nur Waiting for Video. Benutze Firefox V 3.6

Also switche ich auf IE um gehts ohne Probleme.

Hat jemand eine Idee??
Vermute mir fehlt ein Addon


----------



## jabba (26 August 2010)

Ich habe 3.6.8 und da läuft es ohne Probleme,
könnta aber am installierten Plugin für Videos liegen.

Mach mal rechte taste auf dem Video und prüfe die Einstellungen

Bei mir spielt das der Windows media 9.2 Player ab.


----------



## mitchih (26 August 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Ich habe 3.6.8 und da läuft es ohne Probleme,
> könnta aber am installierten Plugin für Videos liegen.
> 
> Mach mal rechte taste auf dem Video und prüfe die Einstellungen
> ...



Also wenn ich rechte Maustaste mache tut sich nix kein Menü etc...


----------



## mitchih (26 August 2010)

*Plugin fehlte*

Hi,

Fehler gefunden, 
es fehlte wohl das Media Player Plugin, musste ich runterladen jetzt gehts ohne Probs


----------



## pvbrowser (27 August 2010)

Die Videos funktionieren auch mit dem VLC Plugin.
Ich würde VLC bevorzugen, weil der wesentlich mehr codecs implementiert hat.


----------

